# Who Knew???



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A 6" recessed can could be used as a step light.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

That's funny. Seems like a crazy amount of extra work for something that looks like crap.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm fine with it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess it beats falling down the stairs in the dark ( but not by much).


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Something that I have learned is if you can think it you can do it! And some people shouldn't think. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that a sealed trim?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

From the picture, it looks like there is too much light by the fixture and insufficient lighting at the bottom landing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a 110.3B on this?

~CS~


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

looks very nautical.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just when you think you've seen it all.:laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

How much did you charge them for it Chris?:jester::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 37972


Get a lamp for the one at the bottom of the stairs...:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you should convice them to put each on its own separate motion switch, and they could imagine they are in a 1950's sci-fi movie when they walk up and down the stairs.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 37971


That's a good one.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That's ridiculous. :laughing:


----------

